# Cubing usernames?



## asportking (Mar 20, 2011)

So I've decided to start making youtube cubing videos, but I can't think of a username. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 20, 2011)

fazrulz1.


----------



## Owen (Mar 20, 2011)

KingOdaCube232323


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 20, 2011)

ummm... the username for this?


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 20, 2011)

HotPotatoe


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 20, 2011)

IrulzFaz

AcubeKing

Cuber9646265 - PRO.


----------



## asportking (Mar 20, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> ummm... the username for this?


 
Already tried, already taken


----------



## ianography (Mar 21, 2011)

Something that doesn't necessarily incorporate what the channel is about. And no numbers. I hate numbers in usernames. Also, it should be short. Take Thrawst for example. Incorporates all of these things.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 21, 2011)

Make a username with all numbers. I love numbers in usernames. How about 18492019357?


----------



## asportking (Mar 21, 2011)

How does "speedcubingvideos" sound? Not the most creative idea, but it would be easier when I'm making videos to be able to say "hello, this is speedcubingvideos" instead of "hello, this is kalmun34953." (I just made up that last name real quickly)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think it's important that it's pronouncable. for example my name: "d4m4s74" is pronounced as damasta and obviously "asportking" is easy to pronounce. kalmun34923 and 18492019357 are hard to pronounce without saying letters/numbers on their own and easy to forget.

my vote goes to speedcubingvideos


----------



## asportking (Mar 21, 2011)

What about "Memyselfandphi?" 

anyway, I WAS going to use speedcubingvideos, but someone took the username just a couple minutes ago! Any other ideas? I liked ianography's suggestion of a nice and short username without numbers.


----------



## Dene (Mar 21, 2011)

Iamgay69 is not taken.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Mar 21, 2011)

Dene said:


> Iamgay69 is not taken.


 
win.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Mar 21, 2011)

SmootHawley

or what about 

goodmephisto


----------



## 24653483361 (Mar 21, 2011)

24653483361.5 Thats pretty good name in my opinion, or ILikeTurtlesandCubes.


----------



## JyH (Mar 21, 2011)

fazfan1


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 21, 2011)

asportking said:


> anyway, I WAS going to use speedcubingvideos, but someone took the username just a couple minutes ago!


 
BA N!

There's nothing in the space!



Told you!


----------



## asportking (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, I tried the same username today and it said it was available (maybe I spelt it wrong the first time?), so I'm going to use that. If anyone's got any other good username ideas, you can still post them; some other people looking for usernames might find this thread helpful.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 21, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> SmootHawley
> 
> or what about
> 
> goodmephisto


 
Or phistmegood...


----------



## goflb (Mar 22, 2011)

cutiecubie


----------

